# Rudge Whitworth electrical



## Oxford (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a 1953ish Rudge and am looking for a* wiring diagram*. The Dyno works, and so does the tail light, but the head light stopped working. I tested the bulb and it is good. I took the socket out and tested the center lead and case contact, and they are good. The problem is that I had a friend of mine try to fix it. Nuts, bolts, and wires were flying. I'm not sure that anything is on correctly--now.



















A neighbor bought the bike when I was a kid, and I always admired it.  I bought it and have had it for years, and still love it.  All original including grips.  Any information about the bike will be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2014)

Its probably not grounding. Try connecting a ground wire to the headlight and dynohub.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree- remember that the frame is your ground circuit- scrape off a dot of paint where the ground screw contacts it at both ends, and make sure is is making a good tight connection.  There is no need to screw in a huge dimple if the screw and frame are clean at this connection.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice, original, and complete bike. Rudge was Raleigh's top of the line, with all the additions. 

Try this from VBW: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67387869@N05/6166927015/in/photostream/

As above, it is likely the grounding. Your ground is to the frame on a bare spot. I've seen some that ground to the seat bolt.

Another, smaller possibility is to check the nuts on the small hub terminals for the correct tension. I have a Dynohub where the terminal nuts need to be just the right tension to make good contact. Too tight or too loose, and no light.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2014)

Found this image as well:


----------



## Oxford (Jan 5, 2014)

*Thank you all!*



SirMike1983 said:


> Found this image as well:
> 
> View attachment 130887




The schematics and advice should save the day, or at least make the headlight work.  I could use new grips, but can't find any with the IR logo.  Any sources you know of?  Also, does anyone remember if the original tires were gum wall?  I Think I remember them as such.  Nice look.  Again thanks!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 6, 2014)

I would say white wall Dunlop White Sprite tires. Rudge shared many of Raleigh's top of the line features. Here's a 1951:





Black wall would not be out of the question though, as the Raleigh Canada catalogs seem to show bikes only with black wall tires. The same model bicycle could vary in features based on where it was being shipped. Given that you have the full chain case and features closer to the bike pictured above, I'd lean towards white walls. The Canadian market version is below:


----------



## Oxford (Jan 11, 2014)

*Headlight now working!*

Thank you all for the help.  The lights now both work. Wouldn't and couldn't have done it without your help.  It's funny how I will never need those lights, but the fact that they didn't work, drove me nuts.  I'm a little less nuts now.  
Next for new tubes and tires.  Any words of wisdom on the back wheel--considering the full chain guard.  I've never taken one of them off.  Also, any bets on how many new tubes I puncture while putting the tires on?  I bought spares.  
Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 11, 2014)

The chainguard has a detachable elbow at its back lower corner. Two screws hold it to the rest of the case. Remove the screws and slide the elbow out. The backside of the case near the rear axle may have sliders. Open those up. Once the elbow is off and the sliders open, detach the shifter chain from the cable. Then loosen and remove the wheel. The wheel slides forward and drops down in the opening made when you took off the elbow.


----------

